# American who mastered Indian Classical music



## mano

Jon B. Higgins is recognized as the first non-Indian to perform South Indian classical Carnatic music at a high level of proficiency. Indian musicians used to touch his feet in reverence . He was killed by a drunken hit-and-run motorist.


----------



## KenOC

An amazing performance.


----------

